
Tell HN: Free PDFs on MIT Press Open - tzhenghao
There&#x27;s a bunch of MIT Press books [0] that are free (open access) to download for your own intellectual curiosity.<p>Just navigate to the book you&#x27;d like to read, click the Open Access tab and you&#x27;re good to go.<p>[0] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mitpress.mit.edu&#x2F;mit-press-open
======
Tagbert
Ignore the “open access” in the page header.

1\. Go to [https://mitpress.mit.edu/mit-press-
open](https://mitpress.mit.edu/mit-press-open)

2\. Select a book

3\. Scroll to below the initial summary info until you see links for: \-
Overview \- Author(s) \- Open Access

4\. Click Open Access

5\. Click “Download PDF”

~~~
pedalpete
I can't seem to find the "Download PDF" link, in "Open Access", I only have
links to view on PubPub.

Are only some books available for download?

~~~
zzo38computer
Even so, I checked one of the ones on PubPub and it says the license is CC-BY-
NC-ND; the Creative Commons FAQ says that format shifting is allowed even for
a No Derivatives license (from what I understand), so you could presumably
convert it if you want to.

------
throwlog83
Recommend downloading PDF of the highly regarded classic 'The Art of Prolog'
by Leon S. Sterling and Ehud Y. Shapiro (2nd ed, 1994).
[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/art-prolog-second-
edition](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/art-prolog-second-edition)

------
gardenfelder
OP is going to have to disambiguate what it means to "click the Open Access
tab and you're good to go". It's easy to assume that means there be a PDF
waiting there, or at least a link to get to it. I see nothing of the sort in
Firefox or in Chrome browsers. There's an open access symbol but that's not an
active link. My test case is this: [https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/category-
theory-sciences](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/category-theory-sciences)
linked from the top link

~~~
greenyoda
I opened your URL in Chrome, clicked on the "Open Access" tab, the clicked on
"View HTML" under that, then clicked "Click to preview" under the thumbnail of
the cover at the left. The "preview" seems to contain the full text of the
book.

